# How often can I give her a bath?



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

She gets out and plays with the kids, and she is ALWAYS filthy. 

I would like to give her a weekly bath, but not sure if that will dry out her skin or not.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My groomer is a real stickler about that. She says - do not bathe them in between groomings (every 5 weeks) but I do anyway - usually only once though. I clean their paws when they come in, and they usually clean themselves as well. I have read that a weekly bath might dry their skin, but you could probably try it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am sure there are shampoo products out there that are good for dry skin - either in petstores or online. Reece, do you use a special one (shampoo or conditioner)?


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Great, thanks.

I could probably just get away with bathing her legs/butt area, but she needs a full bath at least every other week.

I use the TropiClean stuff, it's what the local vet told me to get. Papaya with conditioner in it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Jodi,

I've been using "The Professional Groomer's Edge" Dynamic duo, super concentrated. You mix a part of it to 10-15 parts of water so it lasts a long time. No need for conditioner with this one I was told. It was recommended by a woman I met at a dog show late Oct. She said she uses this for her Havanese and loves it more than many of the other products out there, so I got it. 

They were selling it at a kiosk there at the show... haven't seen it in any shops here. Maybe it can be found online, not sure. It was $8 which is much cheaper than bottles with 1/8th the amount of shampoo in the stores! 

So far, bathing Ricky every other week hasn't resulted in dry skin. I was bathing him weekly up until the weather got much colder. He would get so dirty in the mud and fall leaves!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I'll have to keep a look out for that Marj, thanks.


----------



## Vicky D (Jan 15, 2007)

I bathe mine weekly, and groomer every 3 weeks


----------

